# HELP!! Im soo confused!! CD19



## Jaydeepoohs08 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Well i am looking to see if anyone has had this too cos im a little confused. Im on CD19 5DPO. Yesterday my left boob is sooooooooooooooo sore!!! And even worse today and today my right is a little tender but no where near as much as the left was yesterday let alone today. I know its far too early for any pg signs but im worried about it?? 

Has anyone else had the same or any suggestiong?? 

Thanks in advance

J xxx


----------

